# depersonilization/derealization (i'm not going to post this again, so I



## bsfgsdfg (Jun 6, 2011)

I've been reading some of the stuff on here lately, and it seems to be that alot of you have not only depersonilization, but also derealization, panic and anxiety disorder. I have derealization, and not depersonilization, and have done some research on it, and so I can tell you that the feelings that some of you have described, like the external world seeming distant, or as if you're watching it as on a television, in addition to many others that I cannot name right now, are symptoms of derealization, and not depersonilization. The feelings of anxiety and antsiness that have been described are also distinct from both depersonlization and derealization, though usually accompany them as a cause. 
I'm pretty sure they are all usually concomitant, or they were so with my dad, who had panic disorder (constant anxiety accompanied by panic attacks) accompanied with some derealization. What his pyschiatrist told him, and he, in turn, told me, was something alot these lines: derealization (something that alot of you have seemed to be suffering from) was a result of a suppression of one or more parts of of your psyche (a fear, desire, shame, anxiety, etc.) have been, inadvertantly or otherwise, suppressed. This means to have to 're-integrate'--that is, get in touch with the underlying anxiety/shame/whatever, maybe by just sitting and feeling and listening to your feelings--letting it come up. This, it seems, is why it usually accompanies panic/anxiety disorders--the anxiety or panic is either being partially suppressed, or both the panic/anxiety and derealization are both a result of another factor. It is a dissociative disorder, and is sometimes caused by some previously trauma in the experiencer's life. 
I strongly recommend you all research derealization, panic disorders, and anxiety disorders, as the majority of you seem to have them. I will probably post some links to some websites later. 
By the way, I'm probably not going to post anything again, but I might just re-post this later


----------



## bsfgsdfg (Jun 6, 2011)

Here are the links:

http://www.dpdrdisorder.org/

http://www.derealization.org/my-experience/derealization-cured-my-story

http://www.dpdrdisorder.org/

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&sugexp=ldymls&xhr=t&q=derealization&cp=5&pf=p&sclient=psy&site=&source=hp&aq=0&aqi=&aql=&oq=derea&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=7c22e9ce76d81c65&biw=1310&bih=793

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&sa=X&ei=RFftTbTDLcfY0QHHtd2fAQ&ved=0CCQQvwUoAQ&q=depersonalization&spell=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=7c22e9ce76d81c65&biw=1310&bih=793

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&sugexp=ldymls&xhr=t&q=panic+disorder&cp=7&pf=p&sclient=psy&source=hp&aq=0&aqi=&aql=&oq=panic+d&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=7c22e9ce76d81c65&biw=1310&bih=793

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&sugexp=ldymls&xhr=t&q=anxiety+disorder&cp=3&pq=panic%20disorder&pf=p&sclient=psy&source=hp&aq=0e&aqi=&aql=&oq=anx&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=7c22e9ce76d81c65&biw=1310&bih=793

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0001915/

http://www.isst-d.org/education/faq-dissociation.htm

http://www.merckmanuals.com/professional/sec15/ch197/ch197e.html


----------



## Timer (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey - some cool links....I definately think I suffer from dr only not dp...so thanks for those links.

Why wont you post again, have you recovered? How did you do it if you have...?


----------



## bsfgsdfg (Jun 6, 2011)

Timer said:


> Hey - some cool links....I definately think I suffer from dr only not dp...so thanks for those links.
> 
> Why wont you post again, have you recovered? How did you do it if you have...?


Good, glad I could help. 
And, no, I haven't. And I have only some derealization, not depersonlization, and hardly any of the other symptoms other people here seem to have, nor is mine nearly as bad a what others seem to be experiencing. I just made this account so i could post some of this stuff here, because after spending a little bit surfing the forums i realized that I may have some information that could help you guys, but, even though I may visit here once in a while when I'm bored, I don't really want to go on here regularly. I think I can manage without it. I can understand why this would help others who don't really have that much guidance in their lives for this type of thing, but my family is really understanding and helpful, so I'm not really in need of other sources of help, nor is my condition very severe. Really, the only problem is an inability to have the same interest and enthusiasm in my life as I did before, some discomfort, etc., and that's about it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

bsfgsdfg said:


> a result of a suppression of one or more parts of of your psyche (a fear, desire, shame, anxiety, etc.) have been, inadvertantly or otherwise, suppressed.


I've been supressing my greatest desire for 2 years now, and suffering from DP. I wish you're right.


----------

